# Leaking Convertible



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I discovered some water in the trunk of my newly restored 65 convertible. This is my first convertible and am just finding my way around the top. I used a small hand sprayer and directed some water on the outside surface of the rear plastic window. When I looked in the trunk I could see water dripping from the corners where the rear drain trough changes directions and goes down over the rear inner fender. Before I had the top installed I made sure that all holes joins etc where thoroughly coated with body sealant. Obviously I missed something. Anyone out there have a similar problem, and if yes how was it corrected. I have not taken anything apart as yet. I hope that the rear of the top does not have to come off to access these two areas from the top side. Any information would be appreciated, Thanks


----------

